
The Mac Game Store App - jipumarino
http://www.macgamestore.com/app/
======
Zenst
THought initialy was some offical Apple thing and then looked at it and
thought was something to do with Steam aka Valve and then looked at the about
at the bottom right and became clear:

"MACGAMESTORE was launched in April 2005 and since then has grown into the
leading Mac-only distributor of digital download games with over one million
Mac games sold. Our goal is to provide the best shopping experience that Mac
gamers deserve with hot new selections every day, excellent customer service,
daily specials, great bundles, and useful information to make purchasing
decisions easier. "

Having just read about Apples new market application upon iOS6 devices being
one page at a time and wondering how long until alternative interfaces to the
market would florish I can only with this lot the best, I don't have any
apples in my place, nor owned them, but for those that do at the very least it
shows alternative markets can get into an app store and in that if nothing
else rejoice.

